# اين تقع فاران ؟ وهل هي نبوة عن رسول الاسلام ؟



## Molka Molkan (5 أغسطس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lpGp6q9L_iU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2011)

*فاران

 برية واقعة إلى جنوب يهوذا (1 صم 25: 1ـ 5) وشرق برية بئر سبع وشور (تك 21: 14 و 21 وقابل 25: 9 و 12ـ 18 و 28: 9) بين جبل سيناء (والأصح بين حضيروت الواقعة على مسيرة أيام من سيناء) وكنعان (عد 10: 12 و 12: 16). وكانت فيها قادس (عد 13: 26) وبطمة فاران أو ايلة (إيلات اليوم) على البحر الأحمر (تك 14: 6) اطلب "بطمة فاران". كما كانت تشمل برية صين أو كانت مندمجة فيها دون حد معين يفصل بينهما (قابل عد 13: 26 مع 20: 1). وجميع هذه المعلومات تشير إلى السهل المرتفع أو الأرض الجبلية (تث 23: 2 وحت 3: 3) الواقعة إلى جنوب كنعان تحيط بها من الجهات الأخرى برية شور وسلسلة الجبال المعروفة بجبل التيه ووادي العربة. وفي هذه البرية تنقل بنو إسرائيل 38 سنة. ومعظمها على ارتفاع يتراوح بين 2000 و 2500 قدم عن سطح البحر.

وجاء في دائرة المعارف الكتابية(11) " فاران"، ومعناها " موضع المغاير"، وهي بريّة شاسعة في أقصى جنوبي فسطين، بالقرب من قادش برنيع. ويرجّح كثيرون من العلماء أنّها كانت تقع في الشمال الشرقي من شبه جزيرة سيناء. ويقول آخرون إنها هي " برّية التيه " في وسط هضبة سيناء. ويقول " بينو روتنبرج " (Rothenberg Beno) في كتابه " برّيّة الله "، إنّ " برّيّة فاران " كان الإسم القديم لكلّ شبه جزيرة سيناء في العصور الكتابية ".

1) سفر التكوين 14: 6

وَالْحُورِيِّينَ فِي جَبَلِهِمْ سَعِيرَ إِلَى بُطْمَةِ فَارَانَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ.



2) سفر التكوين 21: 21

وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ، وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.



3) سفر العدد 10: 12

فَارْتَحَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي رِحْلاَتِهِمْ مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ، فَحَلَّتِ السَّحَابَةُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ.



4) سفر العدد 12: 16

وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ارْتَحَلَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ حَضَيْرُوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ.



5) سفر العدد 13: 3

فَأَرْسَلَهُمْ مُوسَى مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. كُلُّهُمْ رِجَالٌ هُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ،



6) سفر العدد 13: 26

فَسَارُوا حَتَّى أَتَوْا إِلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ، إِلَى قَادَشَ، وَرَدُّوا إِلَيْهِمَا خَبَرًا وَإِلَى كُلِّ الْجَمَاعَةِ وَأَرَوْهُمْ ثَمَرَ الأَرْضِ.



7) سفر التثنية 1: 1

هذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي كَلَّمَ بِهِ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ، فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي الْعَرَبَةِ، قُبَالَةَ سُوفَ، بَيْنَ فَارَانَ وَتُوفَلَ وَلاَبَانَ وَحَضَيْرُوتَ وَذِي ذَهَبٍ.


9) سفر صموئيل الأول 25: 1

وَمَاتَ صَمُوئِيلُ، فَاجْتَمَعَ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَدَبُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي بَيْتِهِ فِي الرَّامَةِ. وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ.



10) سفر الملوك الأول 11: 18

وَقَامُوا مِنْ مِدْيَانَ وَأَتَوْا إِلَى فَارَانَ، وَأَخَذُوا مَعَهُمْ رِجَالاً مِنْ فَارَانَ وَأَتَوْا إِلَى مِصْرَ، إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ، فَأَعْطَاهُ بَيْتًا وَعَيَّنَ لَهُ طَعَامًا وَأَعْطَاهُ أَرْضًا.



11) سفر حبقوق 3: 3

اَللهُ جَاءَ مِنْ تِيمَانَ، وَالْقُدُّوسُ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ. سِلاَهْ. جَلاَلُهُ غَطَّى السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَالأَرْضُ امْتَلأَتْ مِنْ تَسْبِيحِهِ.



توضيح جغرافي

















ويتضح تمام اننا نتكلم عن منطقة سيناء وجنوب فلسطين

وخريطة المنطقه كامله






http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-1-Old-Testament/Bible-Map-023-Deserts-n-Commercial-Paths-in-Sinai.html

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2011)

*
(The Wilderness of) Paran

Paran is the area where Israel camped after leaving Sinai on their way to Canaan (Num.10:12; 12:16); the spies were sent into Canaan from there (Num.13:3,26); David went there after the death of Samuel (I Sam.25:1); and when Hadad the Edomite revolted against Solomon, he stopped there on his way to Egypt (I Kings 11:18). All of these clearly show that Paran could not be as far south as Mecca.

PARAN. A wilderness situated in the eastern central region of the Sinai peninsula , north-east from the traditional Sinai and south-south-east of Kadesh, with the Arabah and the Gulf of Aqabah as its eastern border. It was to this wilderness that Hagar and Ishmael went after their expulsion from Abraham's household (Genesis 21:21). It was crossed by the Israelites following their exodus from Egypt (Numbers 10:12; 12:16), and from here Moses despatched men to spy out the land of Canaan (Numbers 13:3, 26). The wilderness was also traversed by Hadad the Edomite on his flight to Egypt (1 Kings 11:18).
1 Samuel 25:1 records that David went to the wilderness of Paran on the death of the prophet Samuel, but in this instance we may read with the Greek 'wilderness of Maon'.

El-paran, mentioned in Genesis 14:6 as on the border of the wilderness, may have been an ancient name for Elath. Mount Paran of the Song of Moses (Deuteronomy 33:2) and of Habakkuk 3:3 was possibly a prominent peak in the mountain range on the western shore of the Gulf of Aqabah. (See also *ZIN.)

RAH Gunner

("Baker Encyclopedia of Bible Places: Towns & Cities, Countries & States, Archaeology & Topography", Consulting Editor John J. Bimson, © Inter-Varsity Press, 1995, Published in the USA by Baker Books. ISBN 0-85110-657-9.)

Detailed discussions of the Muslim claims that Paran refers to Mecca are presented in these articles: [ 1 ], [ 2 ]


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة للخريطة اللى حضرتك أوردتها هقتبسلك رد أخى شمس عليها



apostle.paul قال:


> *تعالى بقة يا حبيبى نشوف المدلسين سكوك على قفاك ازاى
> تعالى نطبق المكان اللى قالته مراجع عالمية على الخرايط
> بس انا الىل هعمل الصورة مش العيال الهبلة ام الريالة الىل بتنقل منهم
> المشكلة ان كل الخرايط بتاكد المكان الصح والاهبل ابو ريالة مش عارف يقرا الخريطة
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2011)

أيضا من مداخلة سابقة لأخى شمس



apostle.paul قال:


> *خريطة اسرائيلية بتوضح مكان برية فاران فى المكان المذكور فى كل المراجع المحترمة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2011)

ايضا مداخلات أخرى لأخى شمس



apostle.paul قال:


> *بما ان بقة النهاردة الجو سقعة ومشغل الدفاية وبشرب نسكافية نتسلى شوية على البدو المدلسين
> خدلك بقة شوية خرايط كدا على الماشى
> خريطة من موقع اسرائيلى بتوضح مسير شعب الله من مصر لاسرائيل والعربية تحت معتبوش عليها
> 
> ...






apostle.paul قال:


> *من اطلس الكتاب المقدس*






apostle.paul قال:


> *ثانيا احنا نتعب نفسنا ليه بالخرايط فى اختراع اسمع جوجل ايرث تتدخل عليه من بيتكوا تبقى فى فى منطقة فى العالم فى خمس دقايق تشوف اللى انت عايزة
> ندخل على جوجل ايرث نشوف*
> 
> 
> ...







apostle.paul قال:


> *بمقاييس اخرى من جوجل ايرث يا بدو يا متخلفين
> 
> 
> 
> ...





apostle.paul قال:


> *هيا بنا لناخذ صاروخا وننطلق الى الفضاء لنرى الكرة الارضية منها وعليها برية فاران تقول يا مسلمين انتوا مبتزهقوش من العجن والتهجيص
> خريطة للخروج بالستالايت من ناسا عليها مسيرة شعب اسرائيل
> وشوفوا فين العربية وفين فاران
> 
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2011)

أيضا مداخلات أخرى



apostle.paul قال:


>






apostle.paul قال:


> *Desert, corresponding to the present Badiyyat al-Tih, bounded on the north by the Jabal al-Makhrah, on the south by the watershed toward the Sinai Peninsula, on the east by the mountains of Wadi al-'Arabah, and on the west by the Wadi al-'Arish. Ishmael is said to have settled here after his separation from Abraham (Gen. xxi. 21). The Israelites went there on leaving the territory of Sinai, and the spies went thence into Canaan (Num. x. 12, xiii. 3). David went to Paran after having made peace with Saul (I Sam. xxv. 1). In the Roman period a highway led through this desert, according to the "Tabula Peutingeriana" (ed. Miller, 1888), but now Al-Tih is a desolate waste.
> 
> 2.*
> *Locality near the southern boundary of Canaan, between Israel and Edom. Moses repeated the Law to the Israelites "between Paran and Tophel" (Deut. i. 1), and the Edomite Hadad stopped at Paran when fleeing before Solomon to Egypt (I Kings xi. 18). According to the "Onomasticon" of Eusebius (ed. Lagarde, p. 298), this place is identical with the present Ḳal'at al-Naḥl.
> ...







apostle.paul قال:


> *Paran is a desert area located in the north-eastern section of the Sinai peninsula, with the Arabah on the east and the wilderness of Shur on the west (see Bible Places). The Israelites arrived in the wilderness of Paran after a three day journey north from Mount Sinai, as attested by its modern-day name Badiet et-Tih, meaning "the desert of the wanderings." It was from Kadesh, in Paran, that the twelve scouts were sent into the Promised Land to gather information prior to what would have been the Israelites' entry just a little more than two years after the Exodus (Numbers 10:11), but only Joshua and Caleb had the courage and faith to report that the people should go in and take the land that God was giving them. An often overlooked fact of Bible History is that the Israelites wandered in the desert for forty years not because the journey took that long to physically complete (the spies went in and returned in a matter of days), but as a death sentence for those who refused to enter the Promised Land when they first had the chance to do so. They were placed in a "holding pattern" until all of the disobedient and cowardly ones of adult age had died off (Numbers 32:10-13). Who or what they were did not save them, only those who obeyed God entered the land of God's Promise.*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أغسطس 2011)

*عايز اسال سؤال هو الكلمة المكتوبة تحت Pharanite هى modiana 
انت تقصد ان دى المدينة؟؟؟سؤال صغير محتاج اجابة عنه 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 أغسطس 2011)

*لما يجى واحد يقولى النكتة دى انزلو الخرايط على طول علشان يركن على جنب






















*


----------

